# Speechless! Totally Speechless!



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

You can see the story here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1633328&postcount=62

And, as the thread title states, I am speechless. So many things go through a guys head when having an experience such as this one. Why, how, I'm not worthy, this gorilla deserves it way more than me, just to name a few of those thoughts. Never in a million years would I think so many people, from so many places would think enough of me to do this. I keep a list of people I need to send something to. People that have sent me things, or just deserve a little token of notice and appreciation. After this, the list is just unimaginable. Guys, I may never get around to all of you, but I promise to always look for a way to "Pay It Forward". All I can feel is just a huge lump of butterflies that are humility in my gut. I just want you to know that the appreciation will not stop when the packages stop. I am labeling who each stick is from. When I spark them, I am sure to feel that gratefulness and humility all over again, and even after that. Please know that I appreciate the feelings behind what has taken place here. And, that I have the same love and respect for you, that you have shown me.
"Thank You" doesn't begin to touch it guys. I am honored to have you all as Brothers and Sisters!

Now what you have really been waiting for!

I feel it necessary to start with the fellow that strated the snowball down the slope, awsmith4.
This is where the snowball was at today.









awsmith's contribution! I absolutely love JJ's, RASS, Blue! I am sure I will like the El Primer mundo and Don Tomas. Thanks Albert! Stop stirring the pot now Albert!










My Bama Buddy Longknocker hit me with these babies!
Thanks, my friend!









rockyr seems to know I like the 80th and he has great taste as well. What a variety!










I have to go pick up the wife. I will put the rest in the next post.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Just got back. on with the festivities!

tsolomon sent these beauts. Thanks Bro!









FortunateSone sent hese great sticks. He sent me sticks for the BTT Pif, and now this. BTW, I have two reviews ready to go up. Thanks for the sticks and new friendship!









Costa, Mr. COHIBO sent me an Illusione MK straight from Dion. On top of that he hits me with an M7. And, yes, that is a BBF! Thanks Brother! But where is the COHIBO? BTW, the Dbl Espresso is :dr









I will update this if needed. And, according to Albert, I will. Thank you so much, everyone!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I'm pissed. Who didn't let me get in on the fun....... Looks like they got you good Tim.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice attack! Got some [email protected]$$ sticks there!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Tim, You've been taking a real beating these past few weeks! I love it! It could not happen to a more deserving BOTL!:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Your a standup BOTL, Tim.....well deserved!:tu:tu


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice hit. Amazing how many mass bombings go on around here. Don't know you Tim, but to get beat down this bad you must be good people. :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

this is a really good place and i am very happy to see things like this going on.
:tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Great hit on a deserving gorilla! :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice bombing run gang!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well deserved!! Enjoy the spoils!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice! Sorry I missed out on the spanking :gn

WTG Guys, great target :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job everybody. Tim is definitely more than deserving of such a great gift. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Tim, You deserved it :tu Good work by all you gorillas


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

You deserve it bro! I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Yor're a class act Tim. :tu Really top notch!!

Glad to see you got the daylights smacked outta ya!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Excellent. I saw the other thread and I was thinking "that's a coincidence, all those people were in that group buy" 

Good one guys! :tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Some beautiful damage there Tim!!!:tu:ss

Very well deserved, my friend!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

You deserve it Tim! You should have at least one more that hit today .

Thank you Tim for all that you contribute to CS!

Jay


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa!!! Nice Hit!!!:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Well done. Albert, great job. Tim, congrats, you're a great dude. Your mailman must be like "wtf".........:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

All the splits that Tim conducts selflessly prompted this. I just sent a little PM around, who knew it would catch on?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> All the splits that Tim conducts selflessly prompted this. I just sent a little PM around, who knew it would catch on?


like wild fire.....:tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn! Missed this one...Good for you Tim...You more than deserve it. H


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> You deserve it Tim! You should have at least one more that hit today .
> 
> Thank you Tim for all that you contribute to CS!
> 
> Jay


You are correct, Jay. Please forgive my ADD. All that going on this evening had me all twisted up. I have been wanting to try the triple Maduro for a long time. The rest of the sticks are all on my go to list. Thanks Brother. I am sorry that in my haste I faioled to post your pic.:hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

:r
I bet this turned your day around pretty good, didn't it, buddy?


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Great way to take care of a great BOTL


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah Tim! I love group bombings!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice Tim. Glad to finally see you get yours. :r :r Thanks for all thar you do. :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

WTG Timmy. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Tim, the team got you good and you deserved it:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> :r
> I bet this turned your day around pretty good, didn't it, buddy?


Did you know something was up when you called this morning? :mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Did you know something was up when you called this morning? :mn


Yup.
I was picking out cigars for you, that's what reminded me to call 
Then I got drawed off and never got them sent.
But they're in a box, so I'm that far. :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

shilala said:


> Yup.
> I was picking out cigars for you, that's what reminded me to call
> Then I got drawed off and never got them sent.
> But they're in a box, so I'm that far. :tu


This raid may never end, LOL:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats why I gave you my part of the split Smokey you dirty rat bastage. When aw told me you werent going to get any of the sticks I figured you should get mine. 

This BOTL is so giving he refused my offer initialy . I literaly had to threaten him and tell him I was going to send him my sticks right back along with more if he didnt accept the offer. Some people are to damn nice for their own good.

Enjoy brother you deserve the love:tu


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, right, Tim. Like you don't deserve to get smacked around a little bit!!

:r:r

Not sure how I missed out on the action, but who knows, it's never too late!

Enjoy the great selection, bro!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

SvilleKid said:


> Yeah, right, Tim. Like you don't deserve to get smacked around a little bit!!
> 
> :r:r
> 
> ...


DO IT!!!! :chk:chk


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> Yup.
> I was picking out cigars for you, that's what reminded me to call
> Then I got drawed off and never got them sent.
> But they're in a box, so I'm that far. :tu


Dude, if anything, I still owe you smokes. No need to send anything.:tu



ahbroody said:


> Thats why I gave you my part of the split Smokey you dirty rat bastage. When aw told me you werent going to get any of the sticks I figured you should get mine.
> 
> This BOTL is so giving he refused my offer initialy . I literaly had to threaten him and tell him I was going to send him my sticks right back along with more if he didnt accept the offer. Some people are to damn nice for their own good.
> 
> Enjoy brother you deserve the love:tu


That was a great gesture, Broody! I opened the 68's last night. I'll throw a pic up in a bit. I still feel guilty about you not getting the sticks you paid for. Not sure what I can do to feel better about that.



SvilleKid said:


> Yeah, right, Tim. Like you don't deserve to get smacked around a little bit!!
> 
> :r:r
> 
> ...


You just nailed me with that Padilla BOMB and the caddy. Just smoke one of your favorites and enjoy this beautiful weather. Hell, sip on a little beverage too. Knowing your kicked back, relaxing couldn't make me happier.:tu



jmcrawf1 said:


> DO IT!!!! :chk:chk


If you and Albert keep stirring the pot, its gonna melt and pour all over ya!:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Still stirring


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Still stirring


If anyone wants Tim's addy, I have it!!! PM me.....:gn:gn:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> If anyone wants Tim's addy, I have it!!! PM me.....:gn:gn:gn


Now that is funny chit right there!!! Some guys just enjoy stirring the pot!!

Man, some guys!!!!!!

Hey Tim, any nice photos of that humi of yours?

You might might wanna talk to the wife about a walk in. 

:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Maybe we all chip in and get him an Aristocrat? 'Tis better to give then receive.......:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Dude, if anything, I still owe you smokes. No need to send anything.:tu


Dude, you don't owe me nothin.
I consider your humidor my "remote storage". So far it's working out really well!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim must be out renting a U-Haul for todays pickup.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tim:tu Its been known that Gorillas tend to group together in large packs from time to time to lay waste on their own. I hope you have a speedy recovery from all the wreckage...:r :ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> That was a great gesture, Broody! I opened the 68's last night. I'll throw a pic up in a bit. I still feel guilty about you not getting the sticks you paid for. Not sure what I can do to feel better about that.


I told you already son you dont want none of this. My arsenal is becoming very vast, just ask my wife she saw the CC bill the other night and I got put on restriction :hn. Just a little while longer and I will begin to unleash the FURY!!!!!!!!! :mn:mn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Tim must be out renting a U-Haul for todays pickup.


Indeed. He's probably still unloading the truck even!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Indeed. He's probably still unloading the truck even!


Mark, I got an awesome package from you today, buddy. You really know where an Illusione Pimp Ho's weaknesses lie. The Monte #2 is over the top, man. I love the SLR and Punch. Could you give me some info on the punch? Thanks, my friend! :tu

BTW, I am giving out RG as I am allowed. While I didn't get to put the "Thank You's" in your packages, I will send you one seperate. Again, I can't thank you all enough!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

About time!! We were getting worried you were trapped under a pile of boxes.


:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> About time!! We were getting worried you were trapped under a pile of boxes.
> 
> :ss


:r It has been off and on crazy-busy today. I should slow down in a few more days to where I can hang out, and catch up more. I have jonesin to hang out, but gotta take care of binness. It is good motivation to get all my work done though. CS is ther Bomb!! (Pun Intended)


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Tim:

You might as well turn your entire house into a humi!!! Apparently there are more bombs coming!!! Have a great one & enjoy!

:r:r:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Tim:
> 
> You might as well turn your entire house into a humi!!! Apparently there are more bombs coming!!! Have a great one & enjoy!
> 
> :r:r:r


We may not even be at the half way point


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

holy crap thats awesome


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

waiting for things to hit is the hardest part!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

str8edg said:


> waiting for things to hit is the hardest part!!


Well, wait no more, my friend. It seems Craig has spent too much time with Polar Bears. They look all cuddly and cute. But, they will eat a man. I get a HUGE box from UPS a moment ago. Upon opening it in front of my wife, I look at her, and she says, "You're going to cry aren't you?" "Uh-huuhhh!" This guy nails me with 10 Taboo Twists, 5 Taboo ??, and a beautiful Humi to keep them in.

Craig, my wife is making a sitting area at one of our faux fireplaces (Chimneys ripped out years ago). We are putting exhaust fan in the damper box. I am building a walnut table to go there. This humi will be a perfect centerpiece. Guys, I honestly don't deserve this. I feel guilty, beacause I was just doing something I enjoy anyway. I love doing the box splits. I like getting cigars I like to other people. I have been praying for the knowledge to help more in The Jungle. Bombings aside, I hope I can be an asset to CS in helping others in any way. Whether it be a time of worry, loss, or whatever. You guys have made me want to be the best man I can be. Thanks guys! I love you for that!

It seems I cannot attach images at the moment. photobucket is acting screwy too. Let me restart my system and get those pics up.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I am glad they got there... like I said I HATE waiting. I never had a DC so I had no idea!!!

The other sticks are Taboo Special Forces Original. I have to be honest I have never tried them but I hear good things!

Enjoy them sir... and next time we do a split... make sure you get some!!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

str8edg said:


> I am glad they got there... like I said I HATE waiting. I never had a DC so I had no idea!!!
> 
> The other sticks are Taboo Special Forces Original. I have to be honest I have never tried them but I hear good things!
> 
> Enjoy them sir... and next time we do a split... make sure you get some!!


Nice Hit, Craig! First class!

BTW: The Special Forces Original & Boot Camp are my favorites in the Taboo line!!!
:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya I noticed that lots of people were fighting to get the Twists and the Special Forces so I figured they must me good.

And as far as the humi goes... I can not take all the credit. You can lay some blame on Rob (Taboo) for that as well!! It is one of his freebies... well I had to BUY a few sticks!! But I knew that A) it may not make the trip up here B) may not work for me at all... I figured Tim would beable to find it a better home than I would. SO I arranged it with Rob to send it along with his little bomb!!! I am so glad you like it!!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

And the hits just keep on coming


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 9818 7129
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:34 AM on May 9, 2008 in GOODWATER, AL 35072. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehehe.
Tim's gettin another slap. How's come this makes me feel all giddy???


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha, wow, this is wild! :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok everyone, Al's calling busting my a$$ about the pics. Is anyone else having trouble with pic uploads? I can tell you that there is a big friggin' crater in my lawn now. I got hit by jmcrawf1, massphatness, RHNewfie, and SteveDMatt. All I can say is HOLY CRAP! The business cards from Taboo that came with RHNewfie's hit are enough. Man, that is a pretty gal. He also sent me a great sampler. I got hit with some awesome sticks. Oliva V, PAN 26, Illusione, Oliva MB, 4 vintage foreigners, Cabaiquan, Tat, Griffin's, AF Hemingway, and RP's. But guess what. Due to this image problem I am having, this is turning into an unintended teaser. I promise, I will get them up. I don't know how much more I can take. I thought my B'day was bad. You guys are killin' me! I wanna have a huge herf and smoke these with you guys. I'm going to learn a few more languages so I can say "Thank You" in different ways. I am just blown away. My cabinet is going to see sticks it never would have if not for you all. 
Now, I'm going to try to fix the image problem. Photobucket, nor direct attaching them will work.

* :chk THANK YOU ALL!!* :chk​


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Ok everyone, Al's calling busting my a$$ about the pics.


WOW - That's a huge surprise!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> WOW - That's a huge surprise!


You are sooooo childish! :tg :fu 

Tim,
What is the hold up? I have been very understanding to this point. Now what the he!! is going on. I just used photobucket with no issues. LETS GOOOOOOO!!!!!!

:sl:sl:sl

Al


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

So whats the count up to Tim?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

massphatness said:


> WOW - That's a huge surprise!


Go Figure! 



ahc4353 said:


> You are sooooo childish!
> 
> Tim,
> What is the hold up? I have been very understanding to this point. Now what the he!! is going on. I just used photobucket with no issues. LETS GOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> ...


It is amazing what unplugging everything on your system will do sometimes. I just got back in. And, here are the pics! Thanks for being so patient, Al. 

Here we have the beautiful Humi and sticks from str8edg. Thanks again, Bro. This is a really nice humidor. You can see in the pics a little of the sitting/smoking area in progress.










Here are the Sticks and cool extras!









SteveD hit me with some awesome age and flavor. Dude, if you keep sending me those 96's you won't have any for yourself. I appreciate it very much. The Monte #4 (?) from Alyssa is very meaningful. I am glad that girl is doing great. It will always be easy to remember to send her a little something, as we have the same B'day.

Below we have the Monte #4 from '06, from Alyssa (Thanks Alyssa!)
Fonseca Cosacos from '96
Boli Corona Extra from '06
RP Vin '92
Cabaiguan










Joel (jmcrawf1) hit me with an Alligator death Roll. And, Joel, I think I'd rather thank you than the ex. Your nicer and a lot easier to talk to. Course and Alligator is easier to reason with than...well... you know. Thanks my friend. I think you and I found this great plce around the same time and became buds right off the bat. Thanks for being my friend!

ERdM PC from '01
The Griffin's XXIII Tubo
Tat West Side
AF Hemingway Maduro? Will be my first Maduro in this line. 
Aaaaiiieeeee! My Brother!










Vinny just puts it plain and simple. He said in his letter, "Someone called. I answered! Nuff Said!" Kinda like, We came, We saw, We kicked some a$$!
Vin, I have failed to get to know you enough despite my time here. However, the last time you hit me, I learned we are both dads. You are a very genuine guy. I look forward to getting to know you more throught the years. Thanks for the awesome sticks, my new friend!
Plenty of Illusione's in this hit. but, not of the optical kind. They smell ripe for the smoking too! not to mention the PAN '26, Oliva MB, and Oliva V. The Oliva V has to be one of the prettiest little Torps out there. Thanks you so much, Brother!










This next one is from another new Canadian friend. RHNewfie got Rob to put me together a "Smack Pack". This sampler looks awesome. Also came with a Triple Flame Torch and cutter. Newfie, tell Rob he forgot to send the girl on the card. Wasn't she supposed to be in there? I'm sure she was. 










All of the above, and everyone involved, I am very grateful for. Not just for the cigars, which are awesome. But, because it is an honor to belong to such an awesome brotherhood/community. I have looked for a place like this all my life. To feel accepted, and like I belong is worth more to me than anything material. As I have said before, when life gives us valleys to go through, I know I have friends here. That makes me a rich man in the most valuable of things. Thank you for being my Brothers!:tu

Now, Al, get of my a$$!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice hits guys:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you have a lot of smoking to do, Tim! For a guy who had never had a Taboo a few weeks ago, now you are knee deep! Enjoy bro! :tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Tim, the AF is the elusive WOAM (Work of art maduro) :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow. I have not been here long enough to know, but this has to be one of the biggest hits ever, no? 

Tim, we need to talk about those new Illusione's that just came out! :tu:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Hey Tim, the AF is the elusive WOAM (Work of art maduro) :tu


Holy Crap! I knew the size looked different. I was thinking between the SS and Sig. Man, why on earth did you send me that? You should have smoked it.



Costa said:


> Wow. I have not been here long enough to know, but this has to be one of the biggest hits ever, no?
> 
> Tim, we need to talk about those new Illusione's that just came out! :tu:ss


That would be the Holy Lance (Lancero). I have already talked to Dan about them. Let mem see what I can do. You can bet your a$$ I'mm keeping my fiver this time.:r


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've loss count, what is it now Tim?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> That would be the Holy Lance (Lancero). I have already talked to Dan about them. Let mem see what I can do. You can bet your a$$ I'mm keeping my fiver this time.:r


I know, have my eye on them. You know the drill bud, just start any Illusione group buy with *1. Costa *and you're good to go! :ss

And unless you plan on putting on an addition to your house, you had better keep that fiver. Don't make Albert call in the troops again, he wields some power!

Enjoy those smokes!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Holy Crap! I knew the size looked different. I was thinking between the SS and Sig. Man, why on earth did you send me that? You should have smoked it.


I saw you had a bunch of fuentes in your MAW so I figured you'd like that one :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

> Now, Al, get of my a$$!


Finally!

What an awesome hit this is!! The CS folks are a great group.

No problem I'll leave you alone for a while. What time did you say the Saturday mail arrives?

You might want to have the computer rebooted and ready to go. I'm just sayin'. :tu

Your pal,
Al
:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Tim is a great Brother!! Glad to see he is getting what he deserves!!! Great hit guys!! :ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

This is great, I love to see a great BOTL get bomed back to the stone age.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Saturday mailman runin' late?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nope I got my mail Al! :ss



ahc4353 said:


> Saturday mailman runin' late?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Saturday mailman runin' late?


Yeah anything hit today?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, guys! I got in pretty late last night. I had a wopping package from Shilala. As you all know, Scott is deadly. I will post pics up after going to eat a Mother's Day Lunch. I should have put them up last night, but I was drained. And no I am not a mother. Well my ex used to call me mother, but that is a different kind of mother. Pleas don't take my limited online time as being unappreciative. Between the couple of computer problems, kids, and Mother's Day, I have been every direction.

Scott, thank you for the awesome smokes. This guy sent me a God of Fire, Illusione's, and some extra goodies. I will have pics up as soon as I get back form the Mom-In-Law's. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Must be a hell of a lunch!!

Tim, you better get some pics posted soon though. Some guys aren't as patient as I am.

Al



smokeyscotch said:


> Sorry for the delay, guys! I got in pretty late last night. I had a wopping package from Shilala. As you all know, Scott is deadly. I will post pics up after going to eat a Mother's Day Lunch. I should have put them up last night, but I was drained. And no I am not a mother. Well my ex used to call me mother, but that is a different kind of mother. Pleas don't take my limited online time as being unappreciative. Between the couple of computer problems, kids, and Mother's Day, I have been every direction.
> 
> Scott, thank you for the awesome smokes. This guy sent me a God of Fire, Illusione's, and some extra goodies. I will have pics up as soon as I get back form the Mom-In-Law's. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Some guys aren't as patient as I am.
> 
> Al


I call shens on that one.
I'm going to have to see some sort of empirical evidence.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

The generosity of this group is hard to imagine


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Must be a hell of a lunch!!
> 
> Tim, you better get some pics posted soon though. Some guys aren't as patient as I am.
> 
> Al


It was a pretty good lunch. plus, I had to take the kids home. Thank you for being so patient. I can only hope to have your patience, Al.



shilala said:


> I call shens on that one.
> I'm going to have to see some sort of empirical evidence.


:tpd:



CigarmanTim said:


> The generosity of this group is hard to imagine


Man, these guys are like :mn. They will tear your house down!

As I stated late last night, I got hit hard by Shilala. Really can't expect anything but a a$$ woopin' fro this guy. Scott, I appreciate the awesome smokes and beads, buddy. Most of all, I appreciate our friendship.

Not only did Scott hit me with these awesome smokes, he sent me enough molecular beads to regulate a walk-in. I'm gonna smoke that GOF as soon as a good occasion arises. The Tampa Sweetheart is history!:ss

Thanks a million Scott!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I'm gonna smoke that GOF as soon as a good occasion arises. The Tampa Sweetheart is history!:ss
> 
> Thanks a million Scott!


I have an excellent idea for the good occasion.
When you wake up tomorrow morning and you're suckin air and that woman and those kids still love ya, go smoke that sumbitch.
Cause if you die after lunch or somethin, and you didn't get it smoked, I'll be really pissed that you didn't burn that cigar. I've never had one, so I'm living vicariously through you. 
I do have a Don Carlos that John (JA3480) sent me. I set it on my desk just now so that I'll take my own advice.
Now you're pretty much stuck, aren't ya? :r

I can't imagine a more perfect name for those Sweethearts. 
They truly are. 

And...
You're more than welcome. Wish I could do far more. 
You're a special dude, Tim. I, too, am fortunate to call you friend. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Shilala never ceases to amaze me.

Props, bro! To both of you really.

Just awesome!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> I have an excellent idea for the good occasion.
> When you wake up tomorrow morning and you're suckin air and that woman and those kids still love ya, go smoke that sumbitch.
> Cause if you die after lunch or somethin, and you didn't get it smoked, I'll be really pissed that you didn't burn that cigar. I've never had one, so I'm living vicariously through you.
> I do have a Don Carlos that John (JA3480) sent me. I set it on my desk just now so that I'll take my own advice.
> ...


:r I guess I'll be smoking a GOF tomorrow!



massphatness said:


> Shilala never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Props, bro! To both of you really.
> 
> Just awesome!


I figure you're only as good as the company you keep. So you are pretty awesome yourself there Brother! :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim,
I'm with Scott. I used to wait for the "right" time to smoke a special cigar. Not anymore, life's to short. I have seen many go to soon. So now, my only requirement is that I have the undisturbed peaceful time to devote to smoking and enjoying the cigar. It deserves that much and so do you. 

Let us know how you like that GOF and the time you sent with it.

Scott,
You are in a whole different world then most. What a great hit!

Al


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow some good sticks there, and great pictures too:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Whew! The battlefield is silent. I think I have weathered the storm. I just wanted to throw out another THANK YOU, to all you guys. Thanks, Albert, for having everyone blow me to bits. I appreciate all of you very much. I have made many new friends here. Not a day goes by that I don't think about you guys. Thanks for allowing me your friendship.

:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Whew! The battlefield is silent. I think I have weathered the storm. I just wanted to throw out another THANK YOU, to all you guys. Thanks, Albert, for having everyone blow me to bits. I appreciate all of you very much. I have made many new friends here. Not a day goes by that I don't think about you guys. Thanks for allowing me your friendship.
> 
> :tu


Ditto Tim!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Same, Here, Tim! You deserve it, Brother!

Greg


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Tim, I smoked that GOF today. 
It was good. Kinda unremarkable, but I really enjoyed it. I expected it would be very strong and full and it was all nice and sweet. Surprised me, actually.
Did you get yours in?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

shilala said:


> Hey Tim, I smoked that GOF today.
> It was good. Kinda unremarkable, but I really enjoyed it. I expected it would be very strong and full and it was all nice and sweet. Surprised me, actually.
> Did you get yours in?


I am going to smoke mine after supper. I was wondering what to smoke. I was in the wrong mood yesterday morning. So tonight it will be nice on the porch, with the GOF.:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> I am going to smoke mine after supper. I was wondering what to smoke. I was in the wrong mood yesterday morning. So tonight it will be nice on the porch, with the GOF.:ss


Man you need a long time to smoke one of those.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Gotta admit to everyone that this has been the best bombing run I was ever involved with. Y'all are the best and we hit one heck of a great target :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Man you need a long time to smoke one of those.


I'm still smoking it. :r J/K. It was a great smoke. Lighly spicy, sweeet, buttery nuttiness, with a multitude of other flavors. One of those sticks that is in a world of its own. Hard to review, easy to enjoy, if you're able to devote time and a clear head.



vstrommark said:


> Gotta admit to everyone that this has been the best bombing run I was ever involved with. Y'all are the best and we hit one heck of a great target :tu


Thanks Mark! That means a lot to me.:tu


----------

